# Penrith, Cumbria coffee shops



## Jontyuk (May 1, 2016)

Hi anyone know of a boutique coffee shop in Penrith that's worth a visit next month?


----------



## InfamousTuba (Feb 5, 2020)

Unfortunately there isn't really anything in penrith as far as artisan coffee shops unless something has came up in the past year or so


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

InfamousTuba said:


> Unfortunately there isn't really anything in penrith as far as artisan coffee shops unless something has came up in the past year or so


 Nope , nowt good .


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

The Yard Kitchen is excellent with locally roasted carvetii coffee


----------



## Jontyuk (May 1, 2016)

Is that Brunswick yard?


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes it's in the reclamation yard. Like many at the moment it's takeaway only.

If you happen to be out anywhere near Langwathby, which is about 5miles away; check out Saddlebacks too. Nick takes great pride in his coffee

https://www.saddlebacks.co.uk/


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

Cumbria is not the best place to find decent coffee, which is why so many of us make our own.

But if you're ever in Cockermouth, the Moon and Sixpence on Main Street serves excellent drinks. At the moment they're serving at the door, but there is seating under a canopy on the pavement.

Their cakes and pastries are excellent too.

Sent from my Mi 9 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

And there's also Merienda on Station Street, but it's not what it used to be.

I believe when it opened James Hoffman came up and trained the staff, but they haven't maintained the same focus over various changes of ownership. Still, it's a pleasant place to have a coffee, and they also do meals.

Sent from my Mi 9 Lite using Tapatalk


----------

